# Solved: shutdown



## Watt4u (Jun 1, 2012)

I shutdown my laptop(hp 635 win 7 ultimate)with the ms dos command ,(shutdown /s /t 20 ) and I DONT KNOW how to put it back on. HELP


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There is no DOS in Windows, not for 10 years or more.

Please do not double-post. Read the rules.

http://forums.techguy.org/dos-other/1055463-shut-down-ms-dos.html


----------

